# Spilo, Mac Or Rhom?



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

Gold Piranha???





it is labeled as a gold piranha. one clerk said its a rhom the other disagrees... i am hoping its a mac or spilo...

what do u guys think. i want to know before i purchase the fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mac


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

^^ x2


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ x3


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Maccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

X5!..100% Gold Mac!...


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks since 5 people agreed that its a mac, that good enough for me and i am going to go purchase it right now.


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

nice!! how much?? that thing has bold color!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

roidrage03 said:


> nice!! how much?? that thing has bold color!


There was a sticker on the side of the tank, I believe it said $79.99


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

$79.99 it's a bit more than I was looking to spend but its a wild caught fish. I wanted a set of juveniles. But no one in my city has them. So $80 is nothing I guess.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What store is selling this mac?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How big is it for $80.00?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Co. Caines said:


> $79.99 it's a bit more than I was looking to spend but its a wild caught fish. I wanted a set of juveniles. But no one in my city has them. So $80 is nothing I guess.


so are all others unless your getting reds just f.y.i the wild caught is a no brainer next to those rhoms and all p's unless its reds its a nice selling feature to the ignorant tho.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

haha a lot of people in southern ontario hit up this thread. Curious where it is too, I called maybe 10 places a few weeks ago in and around the GTA looking for anything but RBP.


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

Big als North york have wide selection of Ps right now. check this page for videos of them http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/199729-just-got-another-red-wild-or-captive-bred/page__st__40


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

notaverage said:


> How big is it for $80.00?


 about 4 inches


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

For where you are not a bod price....i prefer growing them out from as little as possible which I haven't seen as an option in a while...but i havent been looking!
I would go for it. You can always add Fish tanks...but cant replace a missed opportunity of a great Solo P. I've had Macs/Spilo for 8 years and would start with them again...


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

maculatus man

this is a rayal serrasalmus spilopleura http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/199686-new-spilo-red-ruby/ beautiful species

narko


----------

